#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到!

## 阿卡

啊...突覺得有點不好意思(#
嗯大家好我是光龍阿卡(Akao)<筆名
嗯...興趣是畫圖,最喜歡畫龍了!爬蟲科的都很喜歡!
主要擅長也是畫圖<主修
然後性格有點電波電波的...常常在發(廚)呆,所以說話可能會跳針希望不會造成各獸們困擾... :wuf_e_cry: 
平常喜歡跟各種獸互動,一起聊聊之類~ <怕孤單的某龍
嗯討厭的東西...應該沒有...但是不太喜歡不會回應的傢伙(那種感覺很不好
啊最喜歡雄獸了雄性哈斯!!! :wuf_e_howl: <本性露餡#
嗯因為剛來所以怕沒有獸設之類怎麼辦...(雖然有畫頭圖了(什麼奇怪的頭圖#
好吧雖然是誤打誤撞發現樂園的(原因很複雜啦<
總之希望可以認識一起開心聊聊獸友!畫圖切磋的獸友也非常歡迎! :jcdragon-shy2: 
以上!

----------


## 諾藍

歡迎歡迎~

這邊也有許多會畫畫的獸友呢~

可以跟他們交流一下...

也歡迎到繪圖板發表自己的作品呦...

歡迎來到此樂園~

祝您愉快~

----------


## 黑倫

阿卡你好~ 歡迎來到樂園owo/
我是虎獸黑倫 
不太會說話沒關係 久了就會習慣(雖然我現在還是一樣www
有空歡迎來聊天室玩owo
請多多指教 www

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

阿卡你好owo(握爪
我也是最近剛來狼樂的熾爚(音同「赤月」或「赤耀」)
是隻孟加拉虎w
專門操控火，武器是背上背的雙大刀。
平時會是隻普通的孟加拉虎，但有時會變成虎獸人(穿著上面綁白色繩子的深灰色長褲，背上用繩子綁著雙大刀)
請多多指教囉XDDD

----------


## 月光銀牙

阿卡你好~

之前在聊天室見過了

我是銀牙呦~(大喊)

可以叫我豆芽菜(超小聲)

阿卡好像非常害羞呢.....(盯)

----------


## 傲斯頓

阿卡你好~
歡迎來到樂園喔w
我是傲斯頓0w0/
請多指教~

我的反應比正常獸還要慢半拍(其實慢很多拍)所以在聊天室跟我聊天請多多包涵囉w

----------


## 阿卡

TO:諾藍
你好,諾藍
嗯好的我會試試發表些作品^^
請諾藍桑多指教囉

TO:黑輪
你好黑輪!
嗯...我是怕我說錯話所以...
感覺聊天室有種強大的氣場呢...(畏懼;;
總之也黑輪桑請多指教了^^

TO:熾爚
熾爚你好喔^^(回握爪
炎系的孟加拉虎很帥氣呢!獸人外型也設定的很詳細!
那麼也熾爚桑請多多指教了!

TO:銀牙
你好銀牙w (剛剛新注音直接幫我選了芽xD(#
啊是嗎原來在聊天室遇過了... :jcdragon-awak: 
(當時可能沒注意到...
呀,畢竟突然就...好多獸大大們^^;還有突然自我介紹也;(超級不好意思
那摸也請銀牙桑多多指教了 :wuf_e_closedgrin: 

TO:傲斯頓
你好傲斯頓^^ 
呵呵如果是這樣的話我解(?)禁後可能反應會太快(#
我會試著跟上各位獸大大的步調的><(?
也請傲斯頓桑多多指教了^^

----------


## 幻魂血牙

咳咳~你好我是噬血
歡迎來到狼樂~!XDD
在這裡你可以跟大家同樂喔喔喔喔喔
歡迎來可愛的聊天室~
很高興認識你OWO

----------


## 烈焰獸

阿卡你好我是烈焰獸owo(數碼寶貝中的小龍一隻)歡迎你加入狼版喔 owo

----------


## 阿卡

TO:黑狼噬血
你好噬血owo
這裡的大家真的是很親切呢yay
聊天室也是w
那麼請噬血多多指教了

TO:烈焰獸
你好烈焰獸!
是DM嗎?(數碼)
我超級喜歡DM的<忠實粉絲 :jcdragon-want: 
雖然沒有看02但覺得烈焰獸是個帥氣又性感的帥龍呢!!! :jcdragon-want: 
哇能在這遇到數碼獸真是我的榮幸(^p^) (高興握爪
那麼也請烈焰獸多多指教了!(^p^) (不要那個臉#

----------


## 烈焰獸

對阿阿卡我是DM的烈焰獸阿 OWO(沒想到會遇到跟我一樣喜歡數碼寶貝的獸呢) 也一樣請多多指教喔 (握爪

----------


## 陸合巡

你好呀阿卡OWO我是陸合巡，叫我小陸或阿巡就可以了喔，
我也很喜歡聊天的說>W<~♪希望也可以和阿卡聊得來OWO~♪

----------


## 狼湮

阿卡你好
我是灰狼狼湮
喜歡狼 蛇 豹
初踏入電繪(平板繪)世界探索中，以後也請多切磋指教
獸設畫一半尚未出爐，現在先用大女兒梓雅頂著
7/12有大考，會下潛一陣子
聊天室很友善，版龜要多摸

----------


## 阿卡

TO:烈焰獸
嗯嗯!請多指教了!>w<

TO:陸合巡
你好阿巡owo//
你的名子很特別呢!(頭圖也很煞氣感
呵呵希望往後也能在聊天室能聊聊^w^ (有遇到的話啦
也請陸合巡多多指教囉~

TO:狼煙
哦蛇跟豹我也很喜歡呢!(喜歡各種豹的花色但每次都畫到手殘(#
我電繪也還不是很熟練 :jcdragon-cry: 
同是新手也請多指教了! :jcdragon-tea: (可以一起練習是好事!
女兒真可愛>w<
請狼煙多多指教囉w
大考加油呀~期待暑假能一起交流~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

阿卡你好喔OWO///////
我是神出鬼沒的諾雅花豹WWW((踹
歡迎你來到狼樂喔>W<////
我也很喜歡爬蟲WWWW爬蟲類超帥的WWWW
恩恩這裡有很多獸都超會畫畫的>W</////可以和他們一起學習切磋喔OWO//
然後有空可以到聊天室晃一下WWW那裡有不少驚喜喔XDDDD((踹爛
祝福你在這裡能夠過得愉快>W<///
再次歡迎阿卡來到狼樂WWWW

----------


## 小芸

阿卡你好挖www
我是小芸www可以叫我傻氣喔wwww
這裡的獸都很好的呢!!
可以再者裡跟大家多多交流喔!!!!
不管是繪圖或是各種討論www
這裡也有許多繪圖專業獸喔喔owo!!!!
期待看到阿卡的圖圖wwww可以在這裡跟大家互相切磋喔>w<

最後還有聊天室owo\\雖然你已經去過了但還是要推薦一下的著名景點(???
總之!!!祝你在樂園可以玩得愉快!!!!!

----------

